# Bulova Dorchester (Hermle 340-020A)



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I just purchased a Bulova Dorchester mantel clock, which uses a Hermle 340-020A movement. It is an 8 day clock which plays Westminster chimes every 15 minutes with counts on every hour.

It is my first mechanical clock, so I have a few questions regarding the movement.

- When advancing the minutes hand clockwise to set the time, do I need to wait after each quarter for the chimes to finish playing before moving the minute hand past the next quarter? 
- Is there any way to silence the chimes at night time? I see on this site https://billsclockworks.com/merchandise/instruction-sheet.html/20 that there should be a shutoff lever on the right side of the movement. But I don't see any lever on mine.
- What's the difference between the Hermle 340-020 and the 340-020A?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, the lever indeed is missing









In 1988 Hermle adopted a letter code starting with A so the letter „A" denotes 1998 and so on, restarting in 2014 with AA.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info. The very short instruction sheet that came with my clock had no mention of silencing the chimes, so I guess it was a deliberate omission. I'll likely request a lever be installed the next time the clock goes in for maintenance.


The part you have circled, is that connected to the chime lever on the right?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

appleb said:


> Thanks for the info. The very short instruction sheet that came with my clock had no mention of silencing the chimes, so I guess it was a deliberate omission. I'll likely request a lever be installed the next time the clock goes in for maintenance.
> 
> The part you have circled, is that connected to the chime lever on the right?


It is not connected imho. If „activated" it just decouples from the chime so that the tongues can't reach the bell.
Looking at Hermle's catalogue the silence lever is an option....

Available with following options for an additional charge (see price list)

- silence lever
- automatic night shut off
- single packing
- polished plates
- mounting brackets (3pcs.)
- Customers logo
- gong B226-01870 5 rods 20 cm


----------

